# late period after abandoned 1vf



## BUBBA2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, everyone,

My first ivf cycle was abandoned after egg collection due to infection of the embroyes and I stopped taking all my drugs on day 2 after egg collection.  Two weeks later I had a period, but haven't had one since (that was 8 weeks ago). I no it's stupid but I can't bring myself to do a pregancy test, as I know it will be negative as I have no pregancy symptons apart from feeling that I am going to come on all the time, with period pain not sore breasts! My natural periods are often irregular, but never this long!  i am sure it due to all the drugs and my body settling down.  I am having weekly acupunture but not helping!

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?

thanks,    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

